# Visa run from Dubai to Oman in borrowed car



## Dubai85 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am a US citizen doing a visa run to Hatta in a borrowed car (not a relative). I have both a UAE and USA drivers license as well as an NOC from the owner of the car which gives his permission to drive the car in both the UAE and Oman. Can anyone advise whether these are acceptable documents in order to do a visa run? I also have copies of his passport as well as all documents for the car insurance and registration. Thank you in advance!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You may have a NOC but you need to check if a non-resident can legally drive a privately owned vehicle and according to the insurance first.

I may be wrong but I thought you have to be a resident before you can drive a privately owned vehicle.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> You may have a NOC but you need to check if a non-resident can legally drive a privately owned vehicle and according to the insurance first.
> 
> I may be wrong but I thought you have to be a resident before you can drive a privately owned vehicle.



I questioned this when my Sister came to stay. Dubai Police said it was okay however my insurer said if she was involved in an accident then the insurers may not cover her. Sadly it is a very very grey area


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Dubai85 said:


> I am a US citizen doing a visa run to Hatta in a borrowed car (not a relative). I have both a UAE and USA drivers license as well as an NOC from the owner of the car which gives his permission to drive the car in both the UAE and Oman. Can anyone advise whether these are acceptable documents in order to do a visa run? I also have copies of his passport as well as all documents for the car insurance and registration. Thank you in advance!


Were you previously a UAE resident or are you still one as you state you have a UAE licence but are a US citizen?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you don't have a valid UAE residency visa, then it's illegal for you to drive a private car. "some' people will say it's ok, but it's not worth the risk should something happen.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> If you don't have a valid UAE residency visa, then it's illegal for you to drive a private car. "some' people will say it's ok, but it's not worth the risk should something happen.


Hi,
Apparently the rules have recently changed.
Explained in this article:-
Are tourists or visitors allowed to drive Dubai-registered cars? | The National

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Dubai85 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you very much for the helpful article! i've confirmed with RTA, Dubai Police, as well as the insurance company and all 3 have confirmed that driving a privately owned car whilst on visit visa with the proper license is fine!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm we never got any information from the RTA as such, but ok. Just make sure the vehicle has Oman insurance coverage.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

Chocoholic said:


> Hmm we never got any information from the RTA as such, but ok. Just make sure the vehicle has Oman insurance coverage.


If you're purely doing a visa run (not going further past the Oman border), you don't need insurance coverage for Oman - just let them know at the border your doing a visa run.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Aussie_Pete said:


> If you're purely doing a visa run (not going further past the Oman border), you don't need insurance coverage for Oman - just let them know at the border your doing a visa run.


You're still entering Oman though and there's no guarantee that you won't be asked to show your vehicle details. Certainly if you're using a hire car you're required to have Oman insurance - I know this, as I did it last year.

I've not come across private car insurance yet that doesn't cover Oman.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> You're still entering Oman though and there's no guarantee that you won't be asked to show your vehicle details.


No, you tell them 'in and out' and you turn around in the Hatta car park at the Oman post and don't go through the bit where they check things.

I've only ever done that - car park turnaround in a hire car with no Oman insurance as you don't actually cross into Oman as the passport processing place is in 'no mans land'.


----------

